# Some fire ad ice on Utah Lake



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Beautiful! Excellent shot.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

did Loah catch anything out of that channel?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Made it on KSL Outdoors! Nice job! :thumb:


----------

